# Review of ********** Wax Number One



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm about to review ********** Wax Number One but first of all, I would like to thanks Marc Elsworth for hooking me up with Jason, the owner of ********** Wax.

Who is DW ? Well… from what I know is this company used to be Brought and Howart, you probably know it better for his 25 000$ marble wax ? I must admnit I know very little about B &H. My point was that ********** Wax is not a newcomer and certainly know a thing or two about making a quality wax. I'm quite impress with all the effort Jason and his crew are making to promote the brand ; every weeks there's a new product being offered!! Impressive.

Shipping packaging: For some peoples it might not means anything but to me it means a lot! It's the first contact/impression your having with your new purchase and at 350ish pound you expect a better packaging than your 15 pound poorboys wax. So let's unwrap the package together if you don't mind..

1)	Removing the envelope with the address reveals this well-wrapped cartoon:









2)	No chance it get damaged but if that wasn't enough, here's a wrapping in a wrapping!









3)	Oh wait, here more protection to make sure the box doesn't get scratched:








4)	And when you thought you were done unwrapping, there's still some protection left, this time its to protect the wax inside:








There's no way this wax/box will ever get damaged. Well done!









Once we're done I can finally have a first look at my new wax  Isn't pretty? Now I know what you, the sceptical people, must be thinking, oh sweet look at the nice wooden box, I bet this wood box will gives me a better shine ? I've owned over 100 waxes ranging from 10 pounds to 8000 pounds. At one point, your expecting more than just a wax and this is why we see more and more sweet packaging and it's one I truly appreciate. It's just a really nice display to your wax, it look beautiful in your garage and every time you grap the wax you will feel like your picking up a 10 000 rolex for the night!

And keep in mind that Jason barely speak about his box, in fact, I think he should talk more about it on his website but I think the idea behind this is that he don't want his customer to believe that more care was taken to produce this case than the wax itself. So that's why, I will take 5 minutes to talk about the presentation of this wax !! This way no one can blame the crew at DW for bragging about their box

It has a pink suede-feel fabric inside the box it feel very soft to the touch, nice luxury touch. The logo is very well printed on the fabric. I used to work in an upholstery shop so trust me when I say this box is very well made. Just like a high quality pool table, there's no ''slack/loose'' fabric, everything is tight to show a perfect a finish.

Look at this finition, super tight, nothing stick out. The wax sit flush. Bravo!









The hanger are screwed, not glued or anything cheap here, just high quality component again.









Finally, how this box close/open? Have you noticed the magnet on the first pictures? It's subtle but it's one heck of a magnet! Very stong magnet, you will have a hard time opening the box with one hand. Again. They could've choosed a cheap magnet but they took one that would at least offer some resistance to the box when opening it.









Now let's compare with others wooden wax product I have ( Be aware that I used to have the Zymol Destiny wooden jar but sold the wax not long ago!) All I can say is that Zymol should be ashamed to offer this cheap box. It doesn't offer any protection to the wax and it's barely looking good lol!

Dodo Juice Supernatural jar, Wolfgang Fuzion, ********** Wax Number One:









Obviously the dodo juice is more of a jar than a case but it still gives you an idea of the quality of the finish compared to others. It's minimal but if I had a critic here, I would like to see little cushion like the wolfgang case does. So you don't damage the finish under the case over times.









Another thing that is obvious is how big the box is compared to the other two. If you have a very nice wax cabinet, you might prefer the bigger size as it feels more luxurious but if you are more of a mobile guy, you might found the box too big over times. Personally, I don't mind it so it's very personal preference.

Now you understand why ********** Wax is in another class of Wolfgang's finish, super soft foam Vs. hyper tight-fitted suede-like:









It's not even comparable. 









All in all, once you touch/feel this box, your first impression of the product is positive. First impression is very important and it's well-done here.

The jar: Very thick glass jar. Feel very heavy. Close to Raceglaze Black Label's weight which I love too. It screams quality compared to those very light plastic jar.









Jar is ',sealed'' with a sticker but hopefully it can easily be peeled off and sticked back on the jar 3cms lower so you can still have the seal of authenticity around 









Like this:









Anyone who remember my review about Celeste Dettaglio will remember I loved the glass-like feel it had. Well now what more can I ask ? It's made of real glass and it has that same see-through bottom which I absolutely LOVE. I know I know.. it's only a design but I just love that impression of depth the jar has.









Quite thick wall, not super cheap thin wall. However, I'm still scared if this jar get dropped on the floor what would happens.. Jason, have you tried?









Etched, no sticker! Another sign of quality here.


















If I had one negative comment and I think the crew at DW should have a serious look at it is the cap; the jar is super heavy, feel superb but the cap is thin made of light plastic. I mean, it doesn't match at all the quality of the jar, IMO. Maybe I will be proved wrong, maybe it's impossible to make a glass cap but if it's possible, I think this should be looked at.

Also, I believe the addition of a O-ring wouldn't add up to the production cost of the product and would add that little extra touch to the jar. IMO, it helps to not over-tight your jar, the rubber act as a cushioning.

Hey!! I just had an idea for a new jar design, will have to send you a PM. Remind me if I forget.

The wax: 









This wax, the way I see it, is like a Swissvax Mystery. It's a step below the big guys like Magnus **** and PRIVÉ but it's priced higher than ******* glaze which make you believe is of higher quality. I haven't tried the other waxes yet so I can't comment. However, when you read DW' website, I have the impression this wax is less warm/wet-looking than ******* but offer a better durability and gives you a good feel of the higher priced waxes ********** Wax have to offer.

Scent: Some people said baketart, if I'm not mistaken? To be it's more of a cherry/almond smell. I could be wrong but it kind of have a little hint of cherry to me. I said it before, to me, passion fruit scent are getting played out and much prefer these kind of scent.

Feel of the wax: It's on the harder side, I would say it's quite similar to Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio or SV Mystery/Crystal Rock like I mentioned before. Very easy to transfer wax to a pad or put a dent in the jar with the heat generated by your fingers. You know what this means? Less wasted products so at the end of the day, you might end up with 40 applications instead of 35. Another features I like.

Application, Wax on; Like I just said, the wax transfer super easily on the pad. To give you an idea, I dipped/sliced the wax twice on this pad and as you can see I SO-OVER-APPLIED the laptop loll!! Well, I knew it for the next time. So, yes this wax goes a long way. It just keep spreading and spreading and spreaaaaddddinnnnggg ! = no waste and more application for the same quantity.









Wax off:
The instruction state to not let it dry, well…………… so first thing I did was LET IT DRY mouahahaha! All it needed was a second wipe-off or put more pressure on the microfiber to remove ( not recommended if your working on a soft paint, it will mar the finish!) but honestly, it's nothing like letting a collonite wax dry on the paint. It was still quite easy to remove so really you should've be too worried about it. Other times, I let it for 5 minutes and it was easier. It's not as easy as the Wolf's chemical hard body I'm testing it or a sealant like Menzerna/Wolfgang but it's still fairly easy. Easier than Dodo Juice Supernatural for exemple but a tad more difficult than Wolfgang Fuzion.

Look: I feel like this wax gives somewhat a glossy/glassy look to the paint. That's why I would be very curious to try ******* as it seems to be the wettest wax DW have to offer, Am I wrong? So, again, if I had to make an analogy, I would say it look similar to SV mystery or to Celeste Dettaglio I reviewed not long ago. Bear in mind, I only used the wax on a red Chrysler and on one half of a laptop and on a Carbon fiber diffuser. I'm just stating my first impression, I could be wrong. If I do, I would update my post.

For the red Chrysler I did;
http://montrealracing.com/forums/sh...*****-Wax-Number-One-1-step-Interior-Detailed

For the carbon fiber Diffuser;
Although you pay big money for carbon fiber, it usually come up with a very poor finish and most people don't care because they pay so much that they will only tell themselves : well it's carbonfiber! But I also admit I was quite impressed of the finish on OEM carbon fiber parts from Audi and Porsche.

Anyways, lets look at this poor finish:























































And here you can see the test spot I did on the very end left:









What I end up doing is a 3-step polish using Menzerna Compound and I finished with the new HD polish. I then carbon fiber cleansed the diffuser with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and gave 3 coat of ********** Wax Number One ( I waited about 12 hours between each coats)

Here's the end result:



















Nice gloss! Remember how white-faded it was before:


















Perfectly clear now!































































What I can say is that I bought 2 gallon of HD polish… I think it work quite good and very easy to remove, a tad easier than menzerna. I'm still unsure if Menzerna deliver a better finish than HD, I will test that when summer comes.

As for Number One, nothing has changed from my review done a couple days ago. Look-wise, I think you can see the CF is a lot more dark now and I think Number One paired with Cleaner Fluid had a role to play in this darkening/wet look effect. Just like I stated, same application but this time I used less wax and it removed very easily! Best if you leave 5-10 minutes so I would recommend you do half of the car and then wipe-off then do the other half of it.

Hope you enjoyed!

For the laptop:
You will have to wait 24 hours also because I'm giving the laptop 3 coats and I'm waiting 12 hours between each coat.
As you probably saw, I'm doing a 50/50 with a coating. I'm curious if I would see any difference. On paper, the coating should give a more glassy look and the wax a warmer look. I carefully lined a tape in the world in order to have a non-waxed/coated paint so hopefully we will find some difference.

I also didn't apply any paint cleanse so I could more easily compare both LSP without the cleanse inferring the look of the LSP.

Teaser:








To this:









Hope you liked this review, feel free to comments so I can get better next time!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice review mate, good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Top Man, I agree with you entirely, the whole DW thing exudes quality and class and having an additional 'special wax' needs to make you feel good & DW does that in spades. I am looking forward to getting a coat on my daily driver as soon as weather and time permit. 

Frankiman : youve hit the nail firmly on the head sir, it isnt only about shine and durability, it more about how it makes you feel and thats something where price is almost irrelevant. 

Nice write up !! now get outside and start clearing that snow


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Youll love number one,its really a first class wax with LOTS of wetness in it.. 
ive tried it and was stunned from the result.
nice chrismas gift you got there for yourself.:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A stunning review frankiman and it really encapsulates how it "feels" to own and use one of these ********** Waxes. 
Three things you've emphasised and put across very well in your write up that usually doesn't get much of a mention.


The clear glass bottom which gives the wax contents a "floating" off the air effect








The weight of the glass jar is over half a kilo and reeks of quality in your hand  
The UV etched silver writing on the gloss black jar is another classy ********** touch.








These aesthetic qualities can only be understood and appreciated by their owners or anyone who comes across them.

Roll on the 2013 British summer - it's Number One and ******* LSP playtime for me.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent stuff. Nice review, thanks. I'm another fan of ********** Wax. Untill you get one yourself it's hard to describe the qaulity of the presentation and just how lovely the waxes are to use. Very impressed, as i am also with their customer relations. Simply first class and they will have gained some great fans here.

Also, I'm with Tips... Roll on 2013, as i will be caressing their waxes onto many a car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one and thanks for sharing...:thumb:

Only comment would be to alter the ********** Wax references from simply DW.

Especially on this site as DW just makes you think Detailing World perhaps D-W instead?

Look forward to updates...:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

P.S It was Brough and Howarth 

Funny if you look back and see certain peoples opinions


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

rtjc said:


> P.S It was Brough and Howarth


It's a bit of a mouthful  :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

amazing indepth quality review!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great review thanks for posting enjoyed that


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very special! I love the box too! 

I can't wait to use mine!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

rtjc said:


> P.S It was Brough and Howarth
> 
> Funny if you look back and see certain peoples opinions


It makes for comical reading Ross:thumb:

Alex, thanks for taking the time to put this together. I'm glad to see it survived its trip over.

Kind regards

Jason


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous review buddy! Thanks for taking the time to do it. Just reinforces the immense quality of the company and the waxes!

I love the box too, incredible! My Dad is an artisan joiner so he would really appreciate the quality of the box!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Great review:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! Seems like I did a good review after-all. 

Will keep you posted with my 2 test.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Although you pay big money for carbon fiber, it usually come up with a very poor finish and most people don't care because they pay so much that they will only tell themselves : well it's carbonfiber! But I also admit I was quite impressed of the finish on OEM carbon fiber parts from Audi and Porsche.

Anyways, lets look at this poor finish:























































And here you can see the test spot I did on the very end left:









What I end up doing is a 3-step polish using Menzerna Compound and I finished with the new HD polish. I then carbon fiber cleansed the diffuser with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and gave 3 coat of ********** Wax Number One ( I waited about 12 hours between each coats)

Here's the end result:



















Nice gloss! Remember how white-faded it was before:


















Perfectly clear now!































































What I can say is that I bought 2 gallon of HD polish… I think it work quite good and very easy to remove, a tad easier than menzerna. I'm still unsure if Menzerna deliver a better finish than HD, I will test that when summer comes.

As for Number One, nothing has changed from my review done a couple days ago. Look-wise, I think you can see the CF is a lot more dark now and I think Number One paired with Cleaner Fluid had a role to play in this darkening/wet look effect. Just like I stated, same application but this time I used less wax and it removed very easily! Best if you leave 5-10 minutes so I would recommend you do half of the car and then wipe-off then do the other half of it.

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice improvement with the carbon fiber! 

I'm yet to use the HD polish, but the HD UNO is fantastic!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

********** Wax said:


> It makes for comical reading Ross:thumb:
> 
> Alex, thanks for taking the time to put this together. I'm glad to see it survived its trip over.
> 
> ...


My pleasure! Thanks for the wax!:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Nice improvement with the carbon fiber!
> 
> I'm yet to use the HD polish, but the HD UNO is fantastic!


See, I totally hate the UNO! :devil: you might really like polish then. lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Presentation really does make all the difference. I'm a sucker for a quality hinge. Suberb looking box to keep and cherish with the cherry on top been a fantastic wax. 

Its just win win.


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Good review mate!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

As I promised before, I wanted to test my new wax from ********** Wax, which is Number One on this laptop I had to detail but I also took the times to test out my new Menzerna compound FG400 and HD polish. I then finished the job with Wolf's chemical Seal and shine and decided to test it against Hard body.

I must admit the panel was a little too small to really see a difference by a margin, not to mention the weak quality of a plastic clear coated by DELL ( we can't expect this finish to be on-par with a mercedes-benz finish right?). So, to be honest, I don't think the review was very fair but I still wanted to have more feel with the wax and was looking forward to try out FG400 ( which appears to be quite nice!) HD polish is also a very good polish but I will do a full reviews later on when I have more free times ( which I don't have in january!).

This is what we are working on:



























And after ! :




































Alright so the finish is sweet, I don't want to go too agressive as I have no clue how cheap or not these laptop cover are, I dont want to burn the screen either!!

The 2 products used today, This will also be a good test to Hard body. Will one side be more swirled than the other?









1 coat of Hard body was applied and 2 coat of ********** wax was applied:









And now the ''sun shot'' :








































































I will keep doing test but I'm also waiting for my sample of Number One Hybrid and Mystery 89 to show up  Gotta love playing with waxes haha!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha! Nice one playing around with LSP's! Shiny laptop now!  

Hopefully tomorrow I can test my ********** waxes! They smell pretty nice too!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

laptop now looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Haha! Nice one playing around with LSP's! Shiny laptop now!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I can test my ********** waxes! They smell pretty nice too!


how's your smell?



TopSport+ said:


> laptop now looks awesome:thumb:


haha!! You dont see often polished laptop !!:lol:


----------

